# 43237 vs. 43259



## Annes325 (Jan 4, 2016)

The description for CPT 43237 is an EGD; with EUS limited to the esophagus, stomach or duodenum , and adjacent structures. The description for CPT 43259 is an EGD; with EUS including the esophagus, stomach, and either the duodenum or a surgically altered stomach. 

Should the documentation for CPT 43259 include that the esophagus, stomach AND duodenum/surgically altered stomach was evaluated ultrasonically rather than just stating that certain area was viewed (duodenum and bile duct for example)?


----------

